# irade



## ayed

Hello, folks of Turkish Forum
What does the word *irade* mean?

Thanks a lot in advance
Ayed


----------



## Asr

irade means will. ( as in will the noun). Does that fit in your context?

I can't help wondering what that is you are reading . Poor you!


----------



## ukuca

"irade" can be translated as "will, will power, determination, desire, or self control.." depending on the context.


----------



## ayed

Thank you, ukuca.


Asr said:


> irade means will. ( as in will the noun). Does that fit in your context?
> 
> I can't help wondering what that is you are reading . Poor you!


 And a new law was issued according to *irade* in the year of ...


----------



## Asr

ayed said:


> And a new law was issued according to *irade* in the year of ...


 
It sure doesn't make much sense when you put "will" there all alone. 

This online dictionary says that _irade_ also translates as _decree, edict or enactment_. I've never heard it being used like that though; well I am not much into law too... So it is your pick.


----------



## ayed

Asr said:


> It sure doesn't make much sense when you put "will" there all alone.
> 
> This online dictionary says that _irade_ also translates as _decree, edict or enactment_. I've never heard it being used like that though; well I am not much into law too... So it is your pick.


 shukrun jazeelun , thanks a lot, any way..


----------



## Fractal7

It must be the same word in arabic  إرادة


----------



## ayed

Thank you very much.


----------

